# Sounds like Ravel's Bolero, but different??



## Pantera (Jul 22, 2020)

Could somebody please tell me what this composition is named and composer in the background of this video? It sounds like Ravel's Bolero but different. -Ignore the commercial part at the beginning please.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds merely like somebody's attempt to craft a vague Bolero sound-alike. Bolero Lite.


----------



## Pantera (Jul 22, 2020)

*Yes, thank you!! I thought that may have been a Ravel's composition*

Yes, thank you!! I thought that may have been a Ravel's composition 


Strange Magic said:


> Sounds merely like somebody's attempt to craft a vague Bolero sound-alike. Bolero Lite.


----------

